# wermgr.exe / werfault.exe Application Error



## BBeemer

I keep getting the following errors on startup and then after awhile they will pop up again and again.

Werfault.exe - Application Error

The instruction at 0x73f61320 referenced mamory at 0x73f61320. The
memory could not be written.
Click OK to terminate the program


wermgr.exe 
(Same message and memory location)

Here is the TSG SysInfo log:

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: AMD A6-3400M APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics, AMD64 Family 18 Model 1 Stepping 0
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 5610 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon(TM) HD 6520G, 512 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 595354 MB, Free - 401604 MB; D: Total - 14820 MB, Free - 1647 MB; F: Total - 99 MB, Free - 89 MB; G: Total - 953867 MB, Free - 877240 MB;
Motherboard: Hewlett-Packard, 358B
Antivirus: Norton Internet Security, Updated and Enabled


----------



## BBeemer

Please help

(bump)


----------



## Phantom010

Try disabling the* Windows Error Reporting* service:

Press the Windows key + R to open a Run box.

Type *services.msc*

Press Enter.

Scroll down to the *Windows Error Reporting* service. Double-click it, Stop it and Disable it.


----------



## BBeemer

Hmmmm it is stoped wonder if that is the problem.


----------



## Phantom010

Those .exe files are related to the *Windows Error Reporting* service.


----------



## BBeemer

Yes I know they are part of error reporting and I have disabled error reporthig.


----------



## BBeemer

Ok I did not get any errors when I restarted my computer

Thank you


----------



## BBeemer

I think the wship6.dll problem is keeping error reporting from accessing the internet the same as win live mail and some installers etc.


----------



## BBeemer

Bump


----------



## BBeemer

None of the above solutions worked.

I think I was right about the wship6.dll problem being the cause but as far as I know I hav not had any errors to report.

here is the link to the solution to the wship.dll problem:
http://forums.techguy.org/windows-7/1064763-help-wship6-dll-broken-2.html#post8438707


----------

